# Hellooo :)



## Anre (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi all, 
Im Mike and I live in Moscow, Russia. I kept mice when I was little and have now revived an interest in keeping harvest mice. I hope everyone reading this has a nice day!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello there


----------

